

Web Developers...HOW? - tjnapier

I believe I have an industry changing idea but need the help of an exceptional web-developer....where do I go (other than local universities) to find this person? Any leads or interest is appreciated! Email me at napierskifamily@gmail.com! Let's make it happen!
======
logicalmind
You will probably want to get independent feedback from others (with nda if
necessary) on whether your idea is truly industry changing before you go
investing time and resources into building it.

------
atomical
It's hard to imagine that there are exceptional developers out there with
domain experience that don't have a backlog of ideas that they would
prioritize. I think if it's industry changing then you should put your own
money into it. Saving 25% sweat equity on 1 billion is a lot of money!

------
eof
I hope you have cash, otherwise get in line. Ten million people with industry
changing ideas that need a 'partner.'

